# ice cooler for revo 11?



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey,

I was hoping that someone could share their pics/ideas for an esky on back of a revo11.

Ive been looking at 25 - 38 ltrs such as coleman but not 100% sure. Not super keen on the catch bag.

Cheets guys


----------



## blawson (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Mick,

My partner got a coleman 24 can Party Stacker http://www.coleman.com/product/24-c.../3000000433?contextCategory=8516#.UoGN6vmnpb4 which didn't fit the well of her FF Moken yak but fitted my Revo 11 rear well perfectly.

Its a good size, long for catches and has a low profile which is good for putting more stuff on top of it. Fits under the bungees very easily.

I may at some point put bungee clips on it to keep the lid free but for now works well.

Takes a smallish bream but plenty of room for all the family...










I gather you have got something already?


----------

